# Sa snif grandement le SAV



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

Bonjours / Bonsoir !

Ben voila j'ai acheté mon premier Mac en Août 2007 , j'ai craqué pour l'Imac Alu .

Bientôt sur son premier anniversaire je comptais lui offrir un jolie Apple Care de 2 ans !

Mais voila que hier il me faut un de ces caprices ! 

Tout d'abord la barre de menu en bas ( le dock ) devient transparent .... bon ok c'est pas grave je peux toujours cliqué sur mes icônes et lancer mes programmes ( Safari , Messenger , Garage Band , Google Earth , Warcraft 3 etc.... )

Puis je décide plus tard d'ouvrir MAIL , de 1 le dock reste figé ! de 2 Mail ne s'ouvre pas !

Pas de panique , je redémarre ( au moins le bouton pomme marche )

Après une attente de disons ... 2 minutes environ il redémarre !

Et là horreur il me fait un biiiiiiip et hop écran noir ! et ce 5 secondes après avoir appuyé sur le bouton ON/OFF derrière l'écran.

Je recommence , aucun bip.... ok .... écran bleu et là Biiiiiiippp écran noir de nouveau...  

Je retentes encore une fois ( sachant que mon ordi vient sûrement de me faire une crise cardiaque ) allélouyaaaa ! sa marche ! pas de bip.... mais comble de l'horreur il fait des freezs par intermittence !!   genre toutes les 10 sec ... le temps de freez varie , principalement lorsque j'ouvre un programme ....

Le problème est grave docteur ?

DD HS ?

Carte mère HS ?

Et dire qu'il n'aurait même pas atteint ses 1 an ....


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

ps : je tiens à précisé que j'ai fais une inspection matériel en restant appuyé sur une touche au démarrage ... bilan : Aucun composant défectueux !

Pourtant mes freezs sur mon bureau sont toujours là !

Je vais tenté de réinstaller Léopard , on verra bien ce que ca va donné , 
je vous tiens au courrant si sa fonctionne mieux 

En attendant n'hésité pas à donné vos conseils et spéculations sur la cause du problème merci


----------



## cameleone (21 Mai 2008)

Démarre sur le Dvd d'install fourni avec la machine et fais une réparation du disque...


----------



## tsss (21 Mai 2008)

une barrette de mémoire HS peut-être, tu as combien de module de ram ?
sinon, les freezes, le plantage au boot puis ça re-fonctionne un moment après, puis ça freeze .. il aurait pas un peu chaud ton mac ? un coup d'istat pro pour voir ça ?


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

==> "Démarre sur le Dvd d'install fourni avec la machine et fais une réparation du disque..."

- Heu... j'ai fais réparation du disque à partir de Utilitaire système et il na rien trouvé de plus de ce que j'ai d'habitude...

==> "une barrette de mémoire HS peut-être, tu as combien de module de ram ?"

- J'ai 1go de Ram ... et je n'ai pas d'autres barettes pour voir si cela vient bien de là.
Une barrette peu vraiment faire ce genre de plantage ?

==>"il aurait pas un peu chaud ton mac ? un coup d'istat pro pour voir ça ?"

Alors j'ai :  - CPU à 52°                           - CPU fan 1200 rpm  ( ca varit avec 1200 rpm )
                 - GPU à 64 °                         - Hard Drive 1199 rpm  ( idem )
                 - GPU diode 70 °                   - optical drive 1000 rpm
                 - GPU heatsink 64 °
                 - Ambiant 23 °
                 - Mem controller 48 °
                 - Airport card 64 °
                 - HD bay 42 °
 Ca semble bon ou mauvais ? ( je ne m'y connais pas du tout , je sais juste que l'Alu en posant ma main en haut est chaud ! )

Merci


----------



## tsss (21 Mai 2008)

Pour la température, ça semble correct comparé à mon MBP, je suppose que tu as relevé les températures lorsque ça ramait/freezait ?


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

===> "je suppose que tu as relevé les températures lorsque ça ramait/freezait ?"

Oui , vu que je ne peux faire autrement :s ca freez par période je trouve , surtout quand j'utilise un programme ou bien que je tentes d'ouvrir un fichier sous Iwork ou Office malgré que le logiciel soit déja ouvert...

Par exemple tu sais qu'on peut visionné un fichier sans l'ouvrir en appuyant sur la barre espace , ben j'ai un freez de 3 sec environ puis j'ai l'animation de l'apercu du fichier qui se met lentement , saccadé en gros .

Sur Safari par exemple quand je mets ma souris vers mes onglets favoris ben il sont mis en gras après que ma souris soit déja passé sur eux 1 à 2 sec après .... pareil quand je clic sur un onglet favoris ben le clic n'est pas instantané ...

 j'espère ne pas devoir composé le numéro de SAV de apple ... 

ps : j'ai tenté une restauration partielle , j'ai pas pris l'option "Tout effacer"


----------



## cameleone (21 Mai 2008)

Regarde dans le Moniteur d'activité, onglet Processeur, s'il n'y a pas un processus qui tire excessivement sur les ressources. Mais bon, l'histoire du démarrage me fait quand même penser à un souci matériel...
Ce que tu peux tenter aussi, c'est de sortir ta barrette de Ram et de la remettre dans l'autre emplacement.


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

==> "l'histoire du démarrage me fait quand même penser à un souci matériel..."

C'est bien ce qui m'inquiète !    Pour le moment ce ne me l'a refait qu'une fois .

==> " Ce que tu peux tenter aussi, c'est de sortir ta barrette de Ram et de la remettre dans l'autre emplacement. "

Je vais tenté sa de suite ... je reviens 

ps: Dans mon onglet d'activité je n'ai rien remarqué qui pompait plus que d'habitude à part Google Earth ou messenger ...

Je n'ai rien changé à mes habitudes et ce problème soudain me fait peur !


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

Bilan : J'ai changé d'emplacement et rien ne change  

Bon ben à mon avis il doit y avoir un soucis matériel ....


----------



## tsss (21 Mai 2008)

On résume :
pas de surchauffe,
réparation du disque et des autorisation ok,
pas de processus qui devient fou,
pas de problème sur les emplacements de la mémoire ... mais sur le module de mémoire ?

ça serait chouette de faire un hardware test ---> touche d enfoncé en démarrant sur le dvd de Mac Os !


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

==> "ça serait chouette de faire un hardware test ---> touche d enfoncé en démarrant sur le dvd de Mac Os !"

Je l'ai déja fait , je l'ai mis dans un message plus haut.... bilan : Aucun composants Défectueux

Ce peut il qu'il puisse ce trompé ?


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

J'ai vu dans un autre sujet que le ga avait un problème similaire mais sans les biip ^^

A priori c'était son disque dur qui commençait à lâché ...

DONC , cela peut il entraîné un reboot dès le démarrage ? des Freez lors de l'accès à certains programme et ficher ?


Merci de tenter de m'aider ! ca fait plaisir de pas se sentir seul dans ces moments là


----------



## tsss (21 Mai 2008)

hum .... désolé, j'avais pas vu ! je pense aussi tente un démarrage "safe mode" avec shift enfoncé au démarrage pi bon bha un reset pram ça ne mange pas de pain.


----------



## tsss (21 Mai 2008)

Arlekin a dit:


> ....
> DONC , cela peut il entraîné un reboot dès le démarrage ? des Freez lors de l'accès à certains programme et ficher ?
> ....



oui


----------



## Arlekin (21 Mai 2008)

arf ... j'ai voulu passé en Mode Safe mais pas eu le temps que pendant que j'appuyais sur la touche un bip est encore survenu ... bref je crois que j'ai eu ma dose pour se soir.

Demain en fin d'après midi je contactes Apple .

J'aime pas dire sa mais je suis content d'avoir mon vieux PC Compaq portable avec son windows XP lol pour que je puisse au moins communiqué avec vous .

Merci pour ton aide Tsss , je te tiens au courant de l'évolution du problème !

A ton avis si c'est le disque dur qui lâche , sa prendre cb de temps pour que mon Imac soit réparé ?


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

En effet contacte apple et prends une apple care!

J'ai moi aussi un problème avec mon iMac (neuf...), le monsieur au téléphone m'a dit que dans un centre agréé ils le gardaient maxi deux semaines, à voir donc...

Y pas à dire, les vieux ordis, ça dépanne parfois!  Moi je veux toujours au moins 2 ordis...


----------



## Arlekin (22 Mai 2008)

Re !

Bon alors j'ai appellé Apple .

Je suis tombé sur quelqu'un de vraiment sympa et décontracté et il parle bien le français ^^

Bref j'ai due tout de même refaire toute les même manipulations que vous m'avez conseillé car il doit remplir une feuille de diagnostic.

Après environ 30 minutes il m'a envoyé vers soit disant un service technique plus compétant ...

Là je tombe sur un monsieur déja un peu moins réactif , il allait me demandé de refaire certaines choses , je lui est dis stop ca fait déja 2 fois en tout que je refais ces manipulation !

Bref il me donne un numéro de dossier , hop redirection vers un autre " service "

20 minutes après le 3° monsieur que j'ai eu en ligne me dit " Bon ... vous avez encore votre emballage original ? "  " Oui pk ? "  " C'est simple vous remettez tout dans la boite cable , manuel , CD Tiger ( Imac version 2007 ), et l'Imac , car il semblerais que votre carte mère vous signales un problème de composant lors de ses bip nous devons donc effectué un diagnostic voir une réparation / changement de l'un de vos composant "

" Je retrouverais mon Imac quand ? "
" De 1 à 3 semaines grand maximum , cela va dépendre du soucis technique et de la pièce à remplacer "

" A .... ok ..... "

" Merci d'avoir contacté le service Apple ! "

Bref environ 1h pour me dire que il est dead  :hein:  

Au moins ils sont assez sympa les gas de chez Apple :rateau: 

Sur ce je sens que c'est mon vieux Compaq Portable qui va chauffé ... de toute facon il chauffe rien que pour mettre le fond d'écran  loool


----------



## Azaly (22 Mai 2008)

Ah moi il m'a dit de suite que l'écran avait un problème (enfin je sais pas, c'est ptet pas la dalle en elle-même), pas besoin d'être redirigée vers 36 services...


----------

